# "Israeli settlers stone two cars belonging to US consulate staff"



## Kilo_302 (3 Jan 2015)

At a point, the interests of the US and those of Israel diverge. To pretend that the far right in Israel isn't as extreme as (or more so) than Hamas is a mistake.

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jan/02/israeli-settlers-stone-two-cars-us-consulate-staff

Unsurprisingly, there haven't been any calls to punish the attackers like there with the recent incident in Turkey involving US Navy personnel. Actually, after a quick survey of major US news websites, this story is either not being reported (CNN) or it's buried in less relevant news.


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Jan 2015)

I wonder if I'm the only one tired of hearing about Israel and Palestine.


----------



## Edward Campbell (3 Jan 2015)

Kilo_302 said:
			
		

> At a point, the interests of the US and those of Israel diverge. To pretend that the far right in Israel isn't as extreme as (or more so) than Hamas is a mistake.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jan/02/israeli-settlers-stone-two-cars-us-consulate-staff
> 
> Unsurprisingly, there haven't been any calls to punish the attackers like there with the recent incident in Turkey involving US Navy personnel. Actually, after a quick survey of major US news websites, this story is either not being reported (CNN) or it's buried in less relevant news.




Of course there's a "far right" in Israel, there's one in Canada, too ... and an equally stupid "far left," too.

The Israeli "far right" can be, has been murderous, too ... but this incident did not rise to the level of, say, beheading, which is all too common amongst the fu_king Arab *barbarians*.

There is an easy solution to the Middle East ~ the one the Arabs want: slaughter the Jews, drive the (few) survivors into the sea. (It's actually a win for Canada: we get a hundred thousand educated, sophisticated, talented refugees and the fu_king Arabs get more fu_king Arabs.) There's only one fly in the ointment, well, two actually: the Jews and their nukes ... bye, bye Cairo and Damascus and Baghdad and Bahrain and Riyadh and Mecca, too.


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Jan 2015)

It wouldn't be too hard to imagine the Israelis going out in a Dr Strangelovesque flash of smoke and glory.


----------



## Edward Campbell (3 Jan 2015)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> It wouldn't be too hard to imagine the Israelis going out in a Dr Strangelovesque flash of smoke and glory.









  :nod:


----------



## Kilo_302 (4 Jan 2015)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Of course there's a "far right" in Israel, there's one in Canada, too ... and an equally stupid "far left," too.
> 
> The Israeli "far right" can be, has been murderous, too ... but this incident did not rise to the level of, say, beheading, which is all too common amongst the fu_king Arab *barbarians*.
> 
> There is an easy solution to the Middle East ~ the one the Arabs want: slaughter the Jews, drive the (few) survivors into the sea. (It's actually a win for Canada: we get a hundred thousand educated, sophisticated, talented refugees and the fu_king Arabs get more fu_king Arabs.) There's only one fly in the ointment, well, two actually: the Jews and their nukes ... bye, bye Cairo and Damascus and Baghdad and Bahrain and Riyadh and Mecca, too.



Yes but the "far left" in Canada does not have much power at all. The "far left" in Canada these days pretty much espouses the same fiscal policy as the federal Liberal Party of the 90s. Surely you can spot the obvious double standard in US FP when it comes to dealing with openly racist and religiously fundamentalist Israeli settlers. If we and the Americans are supporting governments that are beholden to these interests, our arguments for a morally just war in Afghanistan are somewhat out the window. That is, only if you believe in consistency. If you don't, and only the immediate national interests (as perceived by the current government) are important, then hopefully you would agree the least we can expect from our government is some honesty. Taxpayers and all.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (4 Jan 2015)

Not that it has any relevance at all to a thread on Israel, but please list all of the "far right governments" in Canada.


----------



## Kilo_302 (9 Jan 2015)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Not that it has any relevance at all to a thread on Israel, but please list all of the "far right governments" in Canada.



I don't think I said we have far right governments in Canada, though the far right does have a very sympathetic ear from the government. The left, the real left, not the social window dressing CBC left, has virtually no influence on political discourse.


----------



## Edward Campbell (9 Jan 2015)

Kilo_302 said:
			
		

> I don't think I said we have far right governments in Canada, though the far right does have a very sympathetic ear from the government. The left, the real left, not the social window dressing CBC left, has virtually no influence on political discourse.




You're partially right: There is a "far right" in Canada, true, and a "far left," but neither has ANY support anywhere in ANY government. Look at how Prime Minister Harper treats the "far right's" main (almost) _common cause_: abortion. I am about as "far right" as you can get on fiscal issues and I guarantee you that Prime Minister Harper doesn't listen to people like me, nor to the _institutes_ and _federations_ we support.

Canadian governments, national and provincial, Conservative, Liberal and NDP, are moderately centre right to moderately left of centre. The "moderate, responsible left" gets more support than the "moderate responsible right of centre."


----------

